# Bar and teaching jobs in Madrid.



## JamieR (Mar 19, 2009)

In August my visa to the Uk expires, im currently back home in Australia but have an English girlfriend who is a school teacher. we are looking at options that will keep us together and one of them was coming to spain Madrid in particular as she had been told there were good international primary schools there. 

I have told her that i will base what i do around her as she has a qualification. Ive worked in bars in england and at the moment work in a bar here in perth so im just wondering what the current climate is like for work in those industries any comments are much appreciated!

J.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JamieR said:


> In August my visa to the Uk expires, im currently back home in Australia but have an English girlfriend who is a school teacher. we are looking at options that will keep us together and one of them was coming to spain Madrid in particular as she had been told there were good international primary schools there.
> 
> I have told her that i will base what i do around her as she has a qualification. Ive worked in bars in england and at the moment work in a bar here in perth so im just wondering what the current climate is like for work in those industries any comments are much appreciated!
> 
> J.


Decent teaching jobs are advertised in professional publications I think, so your girlfriend needs to search in those. As for bar work in Madrid?? I dont know, I do know that their is mass unemployment both for Spanish and expats. and most work is very much who you know not what you know.

Jo xx


----------

